# AR15 Guys



## DANOAM (Mar 18, 2011)

This past weekend, I picked up a stripped lower receiver and lower parts kit at a gun show and just need a little input.

I've got the parts kit installed but still have to get an extension tube and endplate to complete the lower.

Where do you guys prefer to purchase your parts from, I have bought from Midway for years and have also dealt with Brownells.

I plan on getting a 16" barreled upper with a mid-length gas system, chambered in 5.56. I've lurked at the AR/M4 forums and did a lot of research. Those guys seem to look down on anything that doesn't come from BCM or DD. I know that these are very good and I am looking at using a BCM upper myself. I can also get a good price on a Spikes upper in the configuration that I want, any experience?


----------



## Sagetown (Mar 18, 2011)

> DANOAM ~ Those guys seem to look down on anything that doesn't come from BCM or DD.



Go ahead and ask 'em. There are a few of those guys who'll be glad to help you out. Good luck with your project.


----------



## DANOAM (Mar 18, 2011)

I've got no problems asking questions, I did ask a question the other day and did get some help. Surprisingly, I did not get the carbon copy reply to use the yellow search button, I did search extensively with no results for my problem. There are a lot of helpful people there who are helpful and then there are those who don't think that a newb should be building his own rifle, some shouldn't, I agree.


----------



## J.Gordon (Mar 18, 2011)

DANOAM said:


> I've got no problems asking questions, I did ask a question the other day and did get some help. Surprisingly, I did not get the carbon copy reply to use the yellow search button, I did search extensively with no results for my problem. There are a lot of helpful people there who are helpful and *then there are those who don't think that a newb should be building his own rifle*, some shouldn't, I agree.


 
I notice the same about brand and paying a gunsmith to do the work, on both the Saiga 12 and AR.

A lot of guys join some sites and try to drum up work, then gripe about a newb doing his own.

Saying let a professional do it for you.

Ask the questions and you will get some good advise from guy's that do there own work and save a ton of $$.


----------



## dingeryote (Mar 18, 2011)

Dan,

What config are you leaning towards?

If you're looking for Mil-spec and nothing less will do, BCM is the only real option short of FN/Colt. 

If you're looking at anything else, there are plenty of options.
Over the years I have built a bunch using several different vendors and bits from just about all of 'em.

Even the cheapo 4140 non mil spec replica stuff has it's place, and I agree that some folks get too wrapped around the axle and lose objectivity.

Rock River, CMT(Stag), Armalite,DPMS, Bushmaster, all do a good job on thier completed uppers if you have realistic expectations.

I use a LOT of CMT stripped uppers in builds, and have had excellent luck with White Oak, and Compass lake barrels.

Stay safe!
Dingeryote


----------



## indiansprings (Mar 18, 2011)

I've used Rock River and Bushmaster with no real issues. Rock River actually is pretty decent stuff. Wilson out of Berryville, AR makes some excellent product. I believe that they may be making some of Midway's branded barrels.


----------



## Swamp Yankee (Mar 18, 2011)

Call the local gunsmiths

We have a couple shops near me, (50 miles) that build and mod a lot of AR's. They often will sell new or like new take off parts for a very reasonable price. 

Several years ago I wanted to build a target AR and tracked down a never been fired Colt H bar Elite stainless barrel and a Jewell 2-stage trigger they had removed from a customer's AR, and replaced with tacti-cool parts. (By the way, the Jewell trigger is fantastic but was a bear to install.)

Worth a few phone calls.

Take Care


----------



## cuttingintime (Mar 25, 2011)

I use Midway and Brownells both, I prefer Midway just because Larry dose so much for the shooting sports. Not to mention the NRA as well. As you said most of those guy do look down there noise only because most have very very long noise." Pinocchio" comes to mine. Never used BCM or Spikes only Colt upper. If I built another it would be with the lights possible upper made.


----------



## dingeryote (Mar 25, 2011)

CMMG does well with the field grade stuff, and they are good folks to deal with.

Keep an eyball on the bargain bin. Sometimes some really tasty bits get clearanced. 


Stay safe!
Dingeryote


----------

